# Blondi VS Mouse



## Ante (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## BigBryan (Jul 10, 2006)

bloodyyyyyy ... nice pics haha


----------



## maarrrrr (Jul 10, 2006)

*wow*

wowww :drool:


----------



## BLS Blondi (Jul 10, 2006)

*T. blondi*

That is a familiar sight in my spider room!


----------



## Parahybana3590 (Jul 10, 2006)

dude...sweet


----------



## Gigas (Jul 10, 2006)

Goods luck Cleaning that up,


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jul 10, 2006)

Parahybana3590 said:
			
		

> dude...sweet


I'm with Bob on this one! Thats intense!


----------



## The Juice (Jul 10, 2006)

Good pics, I fed a mouse to my Schmidti once & regreted it after I had to clean up the leftovers. Be sure to post pics of the leftovers:}


----------



## Thoth (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm with the others clean up is going to be nasty especially seeing that mouse was pretty big, so you'll have a lot of lovely leftovers.

Thats why if I feed mice I stick with fuzzys, my bigger ts leave no left overs.


----------



## mackids (Jul 10, 2006)

If your blondi is anything like mine clean-up shouldnt be too bad. My girl is very tidy and places the bulk of her mess in her water dish. 

nice pics!


----------



## Gesticulator (Jul 10, 2006)

Although it is your choice to post your photo, I find it truly offensive. Is there some sort of demented thrill from giving a mouse that size to a tarantula? I really don't get it.


----------



## tacoma0680 (Jul 11, 2006)

about how big was the mouse looks to be and adult get pics i will get some of my regalis with one


----------



## Ante (Jul 11, 2006)

Gesticulator said:
			
		

> Although it is your choice to post your photo, I find it truly offensive. Is there some sort of demented thrill from giving a mouse that size to a tarantula? I really don't get it.


sorry if you're offended,but it's just nature,,,and it happens every day in wild..


----------



## Ante (Jul 11, 2006)

yes the mouse was an adult...last time i fed my T there were a lot of  leftovers all around the enclosure...but i cleaned it,,what can i do 
Tacoma,,give your photos


----------



## RottweilExpress (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm not sure I really like it. I'd probably feed my bigger spiders mice too, but it just looks really brutal. Especially from pic 4 and down.


----------



## Fierce Deity (Jul 11, 2006)

Ante said:
			
		

> sorry if you're offended,but it's just nature,,,and it happens every day in wild..


No, it does not.  Of course a tarantula may find and eat a vertebrate in the wild once in a while, but in nature, the mouse is not enclosed with the spider, and they are not forced to fight to the death.  That does not happen in the wild.  You are lucky the mouse didn't bite your blondi's leg off, I've seen it happen too many times.  
Nice pics.


----------



## Arietans (Jul 11, 2006)

Its very impressive, but very unecessary.



> Originally Posted by Ante
> sorry if you're offended,but it's just nature,,,and it happens every day in wild..


Lions kill Impala everyday, yet they don't get a live Impala in a zoo. 


It happens everyday in the wild, but a T's enclosure certainly isn't the wild.


----------



## Ante (Jul 11, 2006)

Arietans said:
			
		

> Its very impressive, but very unecessary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're right about that...but T's are not lions...what can  I do?feed my T with what?!I live in Croatia,,and here only food for T's I can buy is _Tenebrio Molitor_...and i can not feed a blondi mealworms..
I can only feed it with crickets or grasshoppers and my blondy would eat 10 crickets a day...Sorry but it's reality..Do you people eat meat?And what do you think,,how do this animals day?even worse than this mouse..he was quickly euthanased,and the pics were taken out when the mouse was already dead...


----------



## Scorp guy (Jul 11, 2006)

I kinda doubt your T eats 10 crickets a day, and if you cant feed it properly, then you should've thought twice about getting a blondi.


----------



## Arietans (Jul 11, 2006)

> Do you people eat meat?And what do you think,,how do this animals day?even worse than this mouse..


Most definitely, but I am not going to post pics of an abbatoir here.

In any event, they are awesome pics, just a little extreme.


----------



## Ante (Jul 11, 2006)

Scorp_Lver said:
			
		

> I kinda doubt your T eats 10 crickets a day, and if you cant feed it properly, then you should've thought twice about getting a blondi.


come on man...an adult blondi(8 inches) can eat 10 medium size crickets really..and I am feeding it propertly..A lot of people feed their T's with mice and it is completly normal...What about snakes?They eat 10 mice,,not one.So what,it is normal..
Yes the pics are a bit extreme and brutal,,but feeding with mice is not..
peace


----------



## Scorp guy (Jul 11, 2006)

Sorry if im being rude Ante  i sometimes come off on the wrong end without knowing it:? 

Anyway



> come on man...an adult blondi(8 inches) can eat 10 medium size crickets really..and I am feeding it propertly..A lot of people feed their T's with mice and it is completly normal...What about snakes?They eat 10 mice,,not one.So what,it is normal..
> Yes the pics are a bit extreme and brutal,,but feeding with mice is not..
> peace


i had a HUGE blondi, 7-8" eat about 7 crickets a week, tops, she never ate no "10 crix a day" besides, feeding that many would be considered powerfeeding/overfeeding, and no T needs 10 crickets a day, not a chance. 

Correction, a lot of people may feed there inverts-verts, but that doesnt make it right. a lot of people abuse animals, does that make it right? 

Snakes eat 10 mice...heh....yeah in about 3 months time, not 10 a day, that's not possible (unless they were small and it was a green conda or retic) Ive fed mice on two occasions to my blondi, one, i did not buy crickets (the cricket store closes early, and it was saturday) and i had an extra mouse left over from my savannah monitor, so i fed it a mouse. the second time, i did an arachnid show for kids at a school, and i demonstrated the force of one, no harm done  but blondis dont eat strictly verts in the wild, thats for damn sure, and nor should they eat strictly verts in captivity. Correct me if im wrong, but while in captivity, do we *not* do our best to see that our pets feel comfortable, as if in the wild? Also, Tarantulas bodies are'nt made for digesting strictly verts, how would you like to live off deer meat for your entire life, with no other choice? Overall, it's much more safe for the T, and much easier just to feed them inverts.



> and I am feeding it propertly


In your opinion you are:wall:  But i gurantee, ask any arachno-expert on these forums, or somebody who is more experienced if they feed their blondis strictly mice, i bet you they will say no


----------



## Ante (Jul 11, 2006)

I didn't say i feed my blondi only with mice...I give her one mouse per a month,,and i feed her with crickets and grasshoppers,but I can not buy em' because that's the situation in Pula,Croatia...only if i catch some..And I didn't say that she can eat every day 10 crickets...10 one day and that is enough for 2,3 weeks.
anyway,,thanks for answering..but what do you want to say?That I am torturing animals or what?


----------



## king7 (Jul 11, 2006)

cool pics


----------



## nightbreed (Jul 11, 2006)

Not gonna get into the right or wrong about this (been there, done that, bought the T shirt) just gonna warn you that there is some concern about feeding blondi's to many verts, there is a possibility that it may cause them to lose their fangs, not an attack on you for your feeding practices just a heads up.


Take care


----------



## Gesticulator (Jul 11, 2006)

Ante said:
			
		

> sorry if you're offended,but it's just nature,,,and it happens every day in wild..


um...no it doesn't. 
As keepers of captive tarantulas, we should be improving upon nature, not replicating it. If my dogs were out in the street, they would rummage through garbage and eventually eat something that could harm or kill them. Does that mean I will throw the same things into their bowls at home???


----------



## Arietans (Jul 11, 2006)

Not to pick a fight, but we are kinda missing the point of this thread. A few impressive, although offensive to some, pics were posted. Whether we approve or not won't make a difference.

I think the focus should be more on the blondi's ability.


----------



## RottweilExpress (Aug 21, 2006)

This thread...no these pics...Needs to be brought back to attention.


----------



## kingz (Aug 21, 2006)

wow thats awsome i wish my blondi got that big but he died after a molt in a small container while i was moving.  well i'll just have to get a new one.


----------



## ????josh???? (Aug 21, 2006)

Uhhh, I think the mouse needs a band-aid.


----------



## Nightshade (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gory!*

That was one bloody slaughter all right.

Not going to get into the whole for or against.

I have a little blondi. When s/he's bigger I'm going to have to get me some large roaches. And I find those equally distasteful to mice.

I don't think I'll ever give mine a vert prey item. There are lots of bugs available to me so I don't have the problem that you have.

It's good you go cricket and grasshopper hunting for your spider though. The flesh in vert prey lacks the nutrients found in the exoskeleton of invert prey, or so I've read.

Once my brother found a big black cricket outside for Desiderius (G. rosea) and she turned her fangs up at it! Little ingrate.


----------



## maxwellxxv (Aug 23, 2006)

*seems extreme*

i dont think those pics were really needed to be posted. yes these creatures do eat other creatures. I dont think we needed to see the suffering of that mouse.I have a blondi. I feed it pinkies or fuzzies. they die really quick. But i wont take pics of them..i am not trying to start an argument. but i personall was taken back a little by them..


----------



## spid142 (Aug 23, 2006)

I dont agree with doing this, but thats my opinion.   Anyway, Ts are more adapted to eat crix etc, because they need the exoskeleton nutrients.  Maybe you can catch 8 or so bugs a month, for the blondi to eat, if you cant buy them.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Sep 15, 2006)

*Exoskeleton nutrients*

just a curiosity.. can T's actually get nutrients from the exoskeleton even though they do not devour theit prey? isnt the exoskeleton left behind? i suppose they may suck the nutrients out of it first but I am curious if their digestive fluids actually extract the nutrients from it to be consumed. if anyone knows pls post!


----------



## maarrrrr (Sep 15, 2006)

Back to the pics...those are awesome.


----------



## Spider Tyrant (Sep 15, 2006)

I have no clue what people are talking about with "nutrients from the exoskeleton".  Mine always leave piles of exoskeletal remains (Cockroaches and crickets both).


----------



## Marshal (Sep 15, 2006)

I really don't understand why as soon as someone posts a pic of a mouse getting eaten... everyone and their brother has to post a comment about how they disapprove of it because then it derails the whole thread... here's a clue, it's in the title and you can use your head to imagine that a T killing a mouse isn't going to be the most tasteful to you (if you disprove of it)... so if you find it extreme then why would you come in this thread and post "I find it extreme and very distasteful"?  That's your own opinion, keep it to yourself... I am not going to take a stance either way but simply say it's his blondi if he wanted to feed it mash potatoes and gravy then that's his choice, I don't see why so many people really feel like that they need to take it upon themselves to post what a person should or should not do with their own freaking pet... I do understand warning the guy about feeding a mouse since this little bastards are a bit crazy and can do damage to your pet, but leave it at that...


----------



## Sharpy808 (Sep 15, 2006)

Feed em whatever you want, its your T    As for the clean-up, if you feed them only pinks or small fuzzys the remains is nothing more then a little white snowball.  Thats been my experience anyways.  I use pinks to help get them started after a fresh molt.  Otherwise its cricket city, and I do mean tons of crickets to fill up a 7" T.

Im not a pro T keeper but I did stay at a Holiday In last night


----------



## Bryan91901 (Oct 11, 2006)

ugly cam I know


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 11, 2006)

There seems a little trend towards the shock value. Sure its fine for a T to eat a mouse or whatever now and then but why glorify it?


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Oct 11, 2006)

just some things of curiosity.  I know with snakes, its better to feed rat pinkies than mice, or rat weanlings.

I would think the best thing to do would be f/t rat pinkies if you feel the need to feed vert to your T's


----------



## bodar (Oct 12, 2006)

you guys are hilarious. who cares? its a mouse for gods sake. amouse, bred specificaly for feeding. so who cares? not me i'll tell you that. i dont care so much that i fed an anole lizard to my blondi. and do you know why. ENTERTAINMENT, oh yeah baby, oh yeah. plus it was good for her.Mmmmmmm
oh yeah, wanna bet who wins this battle?
Mangrove monitor vs Mouse. i'll record a new one tomoro, this one is old.
<edit>


----------



## bodar (Oct 12, 2006)

yeah so apparently my last vid had some offensive language in it........Oops.
weirdest thing is i already posted it once!?!?
yeah so i made a new one.....
I named this mouse Bitey:evil: , for obvious reasons... he shall not be missed 
oh yes!! Bring the pain!!!


----------



## Sof (Oct 12, 2006)

People gotta chill the <edit> out. Amazing pics


----------



## Kriegan (Oct 13, 2006)

bodar said:


> yeah so apparently my last vid had some offensive language in it........Oops.
> weirdest thing is i already posted it once!?!?
> yeah so i made a new one.....
> I named this mouse Bitey:evil: , for obvious reasons... he shall not be missed
> oh yes!! Bring the pain!!!



Hallo,

 Is that black water in your pet's dish?:?


----------



## Midnightrdr456 (Oct 13, 2006)

yea that should be changed.

also im not gonna argue live or dead feeding, one of my snakes wont eat prekilled and honestly i dont see a problem (except saftey of the pet).  But i still stand by the fact that rats are 10x better than mice.  A weanling rat is = to an adult mouse, but has more meat than fur/bones.


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Oct 14, 2006)

Arachnophilist said:


> just a curiosity.. can T's actually get nutrients from the exoskeleton even though they do not devour theit prey? isnt the exoskeleton left behind? i suppose they may suck the nutrients out of it first but I am curious if their digestive fluids actually extract the nutrients from it to be consumed. if anyone knows pls post!


As far as I know, tarantulas can't actually metabolize chitin, if they did, they would probably eat their own exoskeleton after molting, as centipedes do, because they can digest it.  Vertebrate prey does tend to have more calcium than they require, but many species of tarantula do eat vertebrates in the wild, so eating them in captivity does make sense, along with a good amount of invertebrate prey.  Great looking spider, Ante.


----------



## bodar (Oct 14, 2006)

the water is extremly dirty. this was at the end of the day. his water has to be changed everyday from him always digging and moving about


----------



## Johnny_27 (Oct 16, 2006)

Guys the title of the thread is "Blondi VS Mouse." You knew what was in here, if u didnt wanna see it, you shouldnt have opened it up. I have no problem with feeding mice. As a personal choice of mine though, i dont do it, only because i dont think its the best thing for the spider. I have a blondi that size and i feed it hissing roaches but if this guy wants to feed mice and post pics, the he's allowed. Lots of people do it.


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 16, 2006)

CopperInMyVeins said:


> As far as I know, tarantulas can't actually metabolize chitin, if they did, they would probably eat their own exoskeleton after molting, as centipedes do, because they can digest it.  Vertebrate prey does tend to have more calcium than they require, but many species of tarantula do eat vertebrates in the wild, so eating them in captivity does make sense, along with a good amount of invertebrate prey.  Great looking spider, Ante.


thank you that is what I thought but a lot of ppl were saying the exoskeleton nutrients of invert prey was best and it just didnt make sense to me.. If we were talking about scorp or centipedes who devour their prey yeah but Ts just didnt make sense.


----------

